# Best exterior trim caulk



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

What do you like for a really good paintable exterior trim caulk? 

Something that will go through all the seasons expansion and contraction and stand the test of time.

I've been having issues with caulk just not cutting it. So far I've had no call backs but when I go by to check and see how things are looking I'm not really happy with how the columns and handrails are looking.

Wack


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I am not a painter but I really like the OSI quad and it comes in custom colors to match any color paint, siding, roofing metal from major manufacturers. 

We do quite a bit of custom color wood and fibercement siding and almost always use the OSI Quad.


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

For small cracks I like the 55 year elastomaric , but for corner boards and siding diffently OSi, Vulkem, or the SW stampede.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

We use Vulkem, or similiar urethane based caulks, on our roofs when the suppliers have it in stock. I was strictly speaking of siding in my above post.


----------



## DEAD MAN (Feb 9, 2007)

> We do quite a bit of custom color wood and fibercement siding and almost always use the OSI Quad.


 
What Grumpy said.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Sonneborn, OSI Quad, and Vulkem (when gritty texture does not inhibit the final quality appearance)

Ed


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Sherwin-Williams SherMax


----------



## zico (Mar 18, 2006)

We have good luck with the elastomeric caulk. Up here the brand is Mono. I buy a few dozen tubes in the spring for the season.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I believe Vulkem also makes a smooth caulk...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

3m 4200.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 6, 2007)

I think I read and article about this. Try searching the Journal of Light Construction site. I prefer quad. They all suck.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Quad!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Caulking*

Phenoseal - comes in colors, water cleanup. Expandable, doesn't shrink or crack.:thumbsup:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

We've used vulkem and Sidewinder and both have they're problems. They seem good at taking the elements but we've had a lot of flashing come from the sidewinder, although it is nice to work with, and the Vulkem is to grainy for the trim. Especially the front porch and ground level trim. 

All the other stuff we've used over the years (exterior painters caulk, siliconized, etc..) are the ones that are easy to use and look good but can't take the elements. I've used sonnebornes deck coatings and love em so we'll try that and OSI. 

Thanks guys.

Wack


----------

